# Allegheny|(Kinzua) Reservoir Help?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Can someone help me with a fishing report? I'm heading to the Allegheny reservoir. I usually start out by Roper hollow. I've been fishing the bays by N. branch and Hodge run on pack trips, but I want to work my way either North or South of there a few miles, by canoe. Is the fishing better one way over the other? I'll plan my route around areas with the best prospects for fishing. I'll be going Sept. and Oct., Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Come on somebody! Do I have to go to a PA forum, to get fishing tips from steeler fans. I don't fish for suckers or carp.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

ive allways done good bouncing jigs down the rocky points and trolling.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Ice ! That's help I can use. I'm beginning to think, Ohioan don't fish there.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Go to www.grizzly gary.com and ask there.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Go to www.grizzlygary.com and ask there.


----------

